# Steppenwolf Taiga fs 120 gestohlen



## fritten (21. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

heute wurde mir aus dem Keller mein gerade 10 Monate altes Steppenwolf Taiga fs 120 in Bielefeld gestohlen. 
Falls es irgendwo in der Umgebung gesehen wird wäre ich sehr dankbar um jeden Hinweis!
Besonders auffällig ist die pinke Klingel mit einer gelben Ente drauf, welche ich zum Geburtstag als Gag geschenkt bekommen habe.
Ich habe mal im Anhang diverse Fotos angehangen.
Wenn irgendwer irgendwas sieht, bitte bitte bitte!!!!

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------

